# Another Bubbler Question



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

does it matter what side you have the bubbler?

will the oxygen cycle through the tank regardless?

My reds tend to stay on the right side where their forest is lol.

if I put the bubbler on the left side will they stil benefit from the oxygenation?


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Imo as long as you have good flow& no deadspots don't matter wher you put bubbler


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The bubbles created by those aerators/bubblers are too big to dissolve completely into your water column, so they oxygenate your tank water primarily through surface agitation. They really aren't necessary since filters can provide plenty of surface agitation to keep the water oxygenated, people mostly just use them for looks.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I tend to have them in tanks for the looks on small tanks. The filter and if you have a power head will do just fine on your surface agitation.I larger tanks I think it's debated on weather you need air head or not. But if you have a large filter system it should do it just fine, but airheads do look great.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

lol alright thanks


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

but see here. I moved my filter more into the middle and put the bubbles on the left side.

my reds are always on the right near the heater where theres more foliage.

see how the bubbles go up and the filter moves them around?

is this good?

oh and heres an update on my babies size they're approaching 2 inches!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It really doesn't matter, as I said, those bubblers are pretty much just for looks -- you may get a bit more oxygenation, but your HOB filter should be providing plenty of surface agitation so it's not really necessary.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> It really doesn't matter, as I said, those bubblers are pretty much just for looks -- you may get a bit more oxygenation, but your HOB filter should be providing plenty of surface agitation so it's not really necessary.


lol okay ill keep it the way it is.

hey totally off topic question, but do you know when the results of the P fury photo contest are going to be released?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Voting for the May contest closes June 30th, so you should be able to see who the winner is when ksls closes it up.


----------

